# Any fursuits look good made with just fleece?



## sainthake (Dec 19, 2014)

Is there by any chance that there are fursuits out there made entirely by fleece, no faux fur

but still looks good?


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev244J2dX3U

google is a great tool


----------



## TatzelThess (Dec 19, 2014)

Depends on the character.  I made Toothless here out of fleece and I think he looks nice for my first time making a suit. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14214824/


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

TatzelThess said:


> Depends on the character.  I made Toothless here out of fleece and I think he looks nice for my first time making a suit. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14214824/



Nice work. It looks like fleece works rather well for a scalie like character


----------



## sainthake (Dec 19, 2014)

ah nice! thank you, both of you. i now have the motivation to try and make a good looking fursuit out of fleece!


----------



## Radioactimals (Dec 19, 2014)

I just finished this guy up http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15269021/ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15269049/
Fleece can look good. It just takes a bit more care to work with because it doesn't hide blemishes like fur does.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 20, 2014)

artslave does amazing things with the stuff, check out her stuff


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 20, 2014)

Radioactimals said:


> I just finished this guy up http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15269021/ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15269049/
> Fleece can look good. It just takes a bit more care to work with because it doesn't hide blemishes like fur does.



Impressive head. I never thought fleece would work that well for a scalie. Good job


----------



## Coffox (Dec 20, 2014)

Heres a photo of a "Toothless" i found at Nekocon 17.

if you needed an idea. Scalies and maybe waterbound animals could make use of Fleece.


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

It all depends on the character. A full fleece character would look good with Like... Spyro, Toothless, etc.. but Just plain fleece unless its an animal thats not really 'fluffy' wouldn't look that great imo.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 23, 2014)

It has been done before and Artslave is one of the few I know who has done fleece for fullsuits. Specifically, dragons.



Coffox said:


> Heres a photo of a "Toothless" i found at Nekocon 17.
> 
> if you needed an idea. Scalies and maybe waterbound animals could make use of Fleece.



I saw that briefly while running around the con myself.


----------

